# Food???



## ClaireH12 (May 4, 2018)

My son has just been to  party and they have forgot to give him his insulin. Tbey have a rough idea what he ate......what should i do any ideas? Tia x


----------



## Kaylz (May 4, 2018)

ClaireH12 said:


> My son has just been to  party and they have forgot to give him his insulin. Tbey have a rough idea what he ate......what should i do any ideas? Tia x


Give him the insulin now x


----------



## trophywench (May 4, 2018)

How is he doing now, @ClaireH12 ?


----------

